# Latex/Rubber help! Experts please



## JagNoble9 (Dec 22, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone can help me? as someone who has worn rubber, I'm going to ask, I'm getting a suit from Latex catfish of my fursona. And I was wondering if I should get a full zip from the crotch to the butt (For bathroom?) or  just a crotch, and is .4 mm thick enough to handle it? (I will be spending a lot of time in conventions and outside at times.)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 22, 2016)

Can't say as I agree with your choice of makers. LatexCrapfish has been known to make some very shoddy things, so says the word around the 'Net. Same goes for Alexipress items. All cheaply done knock-offs.

When it comes to latex, you get what you pay for. If you went cheap, well, expect cheap in all ways.

Back to your question, I have some experience wearing two-piece latex drysuits for diving. The top and the bottom roll together at the waist for a seal. My suits are between 1.0 and 1.5mm. I imagine 0.4mm is like a balloon in thickness. I would go heavier, just for longevity.

As far as a zip goes, I have given thought to a waterproof through-crotch zip for . . . um . . . convenience sake. I think the longer the better would be proper.

And like my dive suits, if you can get it chlorinated, do so. This process makes the suit glide right on without any talc or lube. I had one off-brand suit that was not made by Hydroglove and I had to talc it just to get it on. Taking it off between dives was not an option, unless I wanted to dry it completely and re-talc it inside just to get it back on.


----------



## JagNoble9 (Dec 23, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Can't say as I agree with your choice of makers. LatexCrapfish has been known to make some very shoddy things, so says the word around the 'Net. Same goes for Alexipress items. All cheaply done knock-offs.
> 
> When it comes to latex, you get what you pay for. If you went cheap, well, expect cheap in all ways.
> 
> ...


Who would you recommend for the creation of a latex suit used for cosplay and conventions, I am hoping to get it in .8 or more, but I have heard on and off for them, like my suit is going to be pretty much like Tali from mass effect. and I'm hoping to get the hood detachable.. 
Who would you recommend for the task? : D 
And would it be effected by like waterpark water? 
(I'm going to Colossalcon in june/a big waterpark.)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm not sure which direction to point you for a maker since Hydroglove only does the SkoobaTotes style drysuits. Squeak Latex does custom suits but they need you to order five suits for custom work. You might find one of their suits that can have the colors switched, though. Another maker is Very Latex. Once past these, you're into the serious realm of rubber fetish with a price tag to match. If you go to Approved Gas Masks | Gas Masks and Filters, Chemical Suits and More you might find a gasmask that will do for the custom mask that Tali wears.

I'm not sure how the non-treated rubber will react to the chlorinated water at a park but keep in mind, my suits have been through a chlorination process already so they wouldn't care.


----------



## JagNoble9 (Dec 23, 2016)

Well good news is I have someone making the mask, I just need someone for the suit.


----------



## JagNoble9 (Dec 23, 2016)

Personally do you know which would be best, cause it's left and right on quality reviews with latexcatfish and I know they can't do .8 with metallic colors. (Does the suit need them? Is there any real difference other than metallic shine?)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 29, 2016)

Like I have indicated before, I'm not sure where to send you for a latex suit. Very Latex and Squeak Latex are both reputable but they may cost a few $$$ to get a suit done. Past that, you have to spend cubic dollars at the serious fetish costume makers.


----------

